# Wordpress or Moveable Type blog software?



## suckairscuba (Oct 11, 2008)

I've decided I'm going to have the need for a blog in the near future, and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendation on which software would be better. Wordpress or Moveable Type? These are the two that I have available through my Yahoo hosting. 

What I'm planning on doing is making my site into more of an information site with a store instead of just a T-shirt shop. I will be writing reviews of different dive sites that I go to, so I will need to be able to post pictures, text, and maybe a file every now and then. 

Any feedback ya'll can provide would be helpful. 

Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would recommend wordpress. The community is huge and there are tons of ways to customize it and add features to it.


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello!

Our site is built on Wordpress. It is easy to install and customize (with a little php and css knowledge). You can even submit posts through an iphone. We use GoDaddy for hosting and installed Wordpress ourselves. However, GoDaddy will even install the database for you if needed.

If you decide to go the Wordpress route and need help, just let me know.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

suckairscuba said:


> I've decided I'm going to have the need for a blog in the near future, and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendation on which software would be better. Wordpress or Moveable Type? These are the two that I have available through my Yahoo hosting.
> 
> What I'm planning on doing is making my site into more of an information site with a store instead of just a T-shirt shop. I will be writing reviews of different dive sites that I go to, so I will need to be able to post pictures, text, and maybe a file every now and then.
> 
> ...


Funny this came up. I just started trying to put together a new blog using wordpress which my host gives me access to. looks easy enough but I need to go slow to get what I want. Lou


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Word press gets my vote , I use ezgenerator for my web sites and it has a built in blog which I use because its convienant.Another good blog is b2evolution.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I really like wordpress. There's a couple premium themes out there that you can buy that are very well designed. 

The other plus to wordpress is all of the plugins you can download. There are tons of plugins that will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey, I was researching Blog tools tonight and I'm going to give a shout out to WordPress as well.  I was also looking at plug-ins and savvy themes that can be used with it.

Btw...Does anyone have a blog that's blocked from allowing posts? Sort of like that of the Johnny Cupcakes blog site?


----------



## suckairscuba (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I guess the overwhelming vote is for wordpress. That's the one I'll go with. Now I have the fun task of rebuilding my site for a different type of layout and model.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Wordpress is cool... i hadn't heard of moveable type till i googled it right now... It looks pretty cool also... Barack O's website was done with the... moveable type blogs... I have used Joomla and it's cool... and i think you would be fine with any of the blog software... the big thing is to keep up with the security updates and register on their forums to get advice... that's how i learned Joomla...


----------

